# Tissot, Raymond Weil, Dreyfuss & co??



## adadaty

I am new around here, and am new to the world of watches as known to most of people in this forum.
And this is exactly why I have decided to turn to you for help. 
Basically I am looking to buy a watch.

What I want is a life time companion for better or worse (I do not plan to turn into a collector). In other words a watch that is unlikely to scratch or rust. (Sapphire crystal preferably with glare protection, and decent water resistance)

Something that is a timeless design and can go perfectly with a casual look as well as an elegant outfit.

I also like precision and low maintenance so I figured I am most definitely looking for a Quartz movement. But even so I'd prefer something I can trust to stay accurate and be very accurate and although I know some Japanese movements are very good too I'd prefer to go for a Swiss.

It has to have a seconds hand since I need it for work.

There are thousands of brands out there and the more I look and read the more lost I am.

I started out with deciding on a Tissot cause that's a brand I know of, and in my mind for some reason I have always had this idea of that being a great quality manufacturer. However I couldn't quite find a design with all the features that I wanted (Tissot Ladies PRC100 Watch T008.010.11.031.00 | the Watch Hut, Tissot Ladies Couturier Watch T035.210.11.011.00 | the Watch Hut, PR 100 Women's White Quartz Watch - I find them a little to robust to be very elegant but perhaps I just need to see them in person), so I started looking elsewhere. 
Now my trouble is I've found a PERFECT watch - Raymond Weil Tango: Tango 5391-ST-30001 Ladies Watch - Tango Date Steel on steel white dial with indexes | RAYMOND WEIL Genève Luxury Watches
but am not sure if it is worth the hefty price tag (it's at least about double the price of a Tissot). 
Especially since there seem to be much more affordable solutions that seem to be worth mentioning like Boccia, Dreyfuss & co. (http://www.thewatchhut.co.uk/Boccia-Ladies-Titanium-Bracelet-Watch-B3123+01.html, Dreyfuss Ladies Bracelet Watch DLB00001-02 | the Watch Hut, Boccia Ladies Titanium Bracelet Watch B3175-01 | the Watch Hut). There is also Bering, but they are new and although their materials seem decent I am not sure I trust them (Bering 51930-000 - Classic Collection - Collection).

So my question is basically, what do you all think about the watches that I mentioned?
Is Raymond Weil worth the extra money? 
Do you have any other suggestions as to what brands or watches I could consider?

Thanks!


----------



## coastcat

Welcome!

I love the Raymond Weil you linked - that is a very classic and versatile design. Hmm...

The first quartz watches on the market were designed and manufactured by Seiko, not a Swiss company, so don't dismiss that option so quickly! My "wrist rotation" includes two Seiko quartz watches that are each about three decades old and still perfectly accurate. You'll get a lot of quality for the money when you look at Citizen and Seiko. Anyway...

Hamilton's quartz Jazzmaster Lady has options you might like, but they're at the same price level as the Raymond Weil. Ah, how about Christopher Ward? (Swiss Watches UK, Designer Watches, Luxury Watches and Diamond Watches ) It's a British company using Swiss-made movements, and their quartz models are at the same price point as the Tissot. I'm rather fond of the CW Victoria Deco with the round case and steel bracelet, but it might not be universal enough to serve as an only watch (it's a little dressy). Also look at Skagen (Watch | Jewelry | Skagen® Official Site) - they have a lot of clean classic designs. There's one that resembles the Tango but unfortunately lacks a second hand.

Shop around for the Raymond Weil. It might be worth the cost - it's a quality brand, and the one you selected has a timeless look that will look as elegant in 30 years as it does now.


----------



## Watchbreath

Having once sold RW, it's RW. You can get points on RW, search around.


----------



## GinGinD

There's no such thing as only one watch...

;-)

Jeannie


----------



## adadaty

Thanks for the input. Much appreciated. I had looked at Citizen and after your post at Seiko too, however i find their designs somewhat unimpressive, can't see myself wearing any of their watches for decades without getting bored. 
Looked at Christopher Ward and both Constance and Victoria Deco are appealing I must admit. The Jazzmaster Lady is a beautiful watch although I prefer the design of the automatic one o|.
I am afraid my heart is still with the RW one.



coastcat said:


> Welcome!
> 
> I love the Raymond Weil you linked - that is a very classic and versatile design. Hmm...
> 
> The first quartz watches on the market were designed and manufactured by Seiko, not a Swiss company, so don't dismiss that option so quickly! My "wrist rotation" includes two Seiko quartz watches that are each about three decades old and still perfectly accurate. You'll get a lot of quality for the money when you look at Citizen and Seiko. Anyway...
> 
> Hamilton's quartz Jazzmaster Lady has options you might like, but they're at the same price level as the Raymond Weil. Ah, how about Christopher Ward? (Swiss Watches UK, Designer Watches, Luxury Watches and Diamond Watches ) It's a British company using Swiss-made movements, and their quartz models are at the same price point as the Tissot. I'm rather fond of the CW Victoria Deco with the round case and steel bracelet, but it might not be universal enough to serve as an only watch (it's a little dressy). Also look at Skagen (Watch | Jewelry | Skagen® Official Site) - they have a lot of clean classic designs. There's one that resembles the Tango but unfortunately lacks a second hand.
> 
> Shop around for the Raymond Weil. It might be worth the cost - it's a quality brand, and the one you selected has a timeless look that will look as elegant in 30 years as it does now.


----------



## adadaty

Lol, I realise that on a forum like this saying I want to own only one watch is like going to a fashion show and saying I want to own only one pair of shoes. But I'd really prefer just one watch that I can use for everything. That's how I always use to operate (had a digital Casio for years with a rubber band, and refused to take it off for most occasions) but then when the strap broke I decided it's time to embrace the more grown up, professional, womanly me... sigh and here I am trying...



GinGinD said:


> There's no such thing as only one watch...
> 
> ;-)
> 
> Jeannie


----------



## coastcat

adadaty said:


> Thanks for the input. Much appreciated. I had looked at Citizen and after your post at Seiko too, however i find their designs somewhat unimpressive, can't see myself wearing any of their watches for decades without getting bored.
> Looked at Christopher Ward and both Constance and Victoria Deco are appealing I must admit. The Jazzmaster Lady is a beautiful watch although I prefer the design of the automatic one o|.
> I am afraid my heart is still with the RW one.


The RW should list at somewhere around $1000-1100, based on prices for other Tango models. An authorized dealer may be willing to make a deal (anywhere between 10%-30% off list price). It's a long-term watch that you could be wearing for another 20 years. Even at straight retail, that comes out to $50-55 per year, right?

Save up for the RW. It's the one you want.


----------



## MicheleB

Get the one you want if it is at all within reach. Your choice is a classic that will go with anything and stay in style so it should keep you happy for a long time. If you get something else, you will still want the RW and your wallet will be lighter and it will be further to reach. I have tried lesser substitutes I thought would please me enough, but the distraction is minimal before I go back to the one I am obsessed with (Omega Seamaster for me). I have always liked RW. Not sure what the used market looks like or the counterfeit market, but used may be an option if you know what you are doing.


----------



## adadaty

thanks ladies, 
I guess I still have some thinking to do, but I much appreciate your help...


----------



## adadaty

so... time has passed... and I have been around some local shops, and despite the fact that they don't have much of interest to me around here I wanted to find similar watches to what I was seeing online and try them on.
Thank God I decided to do that. Cause the moment I had put on the first watch I realised: my wedding ring is withe gold (non plated so not 100% silver in colour), brushed finish with a rose gold stripe, and ANY stainless steel watch that I put on was sooooo off... and then just out of curiosity I tried on a watch with a bit of rose gold (didn't even like the watch at all) and the result just looked so great. So that's when my whole world changed around.
I had to give up the RW.  I am still not over that fact....
I gave up the sapphire glass... gave up quartz... But found a watch that looks soo good with my ring and I am extremely happy with it. The nice part is that it wasn't too expensive so if I ever do find an ideal watch (say the RW with rose gold indexes lol) I can still go for it, but for anything that price I need to try it on before I cash out.

Anyways enough talk...








Thanks everyone!


----------



## Ed.YANG

Trust me lady... once you have got an elegant piece, it won't be long that you'll be looking at other piece to pair with your dresses... :wink:


----------



## GinGinD

That combo looks fantastic and proves why it's so important to actually go out and see watches in person. 

Jeannie


----------

